# How much for everything ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Wife and I have been wanting to get into the sport. How much to get certified, and then how much for gear ? I am talking about everything, we have nothing. Not wanting top of the line, but not wanting cheapest that will get me killed either. This is talking about used equipment (rough estimate).


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Probably in the $2000 range each. Lots of variables in that but middle of the road with lessons, that's probably about right.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Bluediemond said:


> Probably in the $2000 range each. Lots of variables in that but middle of the road with lessons, that's probably about right.


So thats including us BOTH getting certified ?????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Getting certified is cheap. The gear is where you drop the coin. When I got certified the classes was around $100. Think they are double that now.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought some nice gear off eBay. Had it inspected, and was told I did well.
A guy was getting married and selling all his toys.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Cert will run you $200-$250. You can buy the whole set up, if you're patent) for $300-$500 all day long if you buy used. You could also buy both sets of gear for les than $500. You just have to be patient.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

*Certification*

I am a scuba instructor who specializes in CUSTOM certifications, instead of group classes. One of the perks is helping find and buy scuba gear. Lots of satisfied customers. 678 951-5460.  dive1unlimited.com You will love scuba.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Also, recently helped someone get geared up for $1,100. Also, to rent gear is very inexpensive, just a hassle.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I got cert'd in Guam. To get to Advanced cost me like $300. I was renting gear $20 w/2 bottles. Was getting expensive diving 5x a week. I bought my own gear new. Cost me like $1500 that was dive computer, BCD, etc.. Sold it for $1000 2 years later. If u buy used get it inspected. In total I spent about $2k to get cert'd and geared up. This was in Guam where there are more dive shops than McD's and BK's combined.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

If you do a group class at one of the local shops, it shouldn't be more than about $200.00 per person for the class. You can do private classes, but that'll likely cost you more... I'm not sure what the going rate is for private classes right now.

There's typically some gear you have to buy for class (the more personal items): mask, fins, booties, and snorkel. This snorkel gear can cost as little as a couple hundred, or as much as about $400 per person, depending on what you select.
Out of the snorkel gear, the mask is the most important one to get right. Be sure you find the one that fits you best, regardless of price. You may end up with a $40 mask, or you might end up with a $90 mask... just be sure it fits and seals to your face well and is comfortable for you.

I also recommend buying a wetsuit, but I get cold easily... you might not. The shop does have wetsuits for students to use during class.

As for the rest of the gear (BC, regs, tanks, etc), you can find it used all the time. 
Shortly after my certification, I picked up a BC, regs, a tank, and assorted other accessories for $300 or $350 from an older guy who was getting out of diving.
I brought it all down to MBT and they inspected it, tested the regs, etc., and said the gear was good to go.

Over the years since then, I've gradually replaced every bit of the used gear I started with, as I learned more about diving and the old used gear started wearing out.

There's nothing wrong with used gear, but talk to your instructor, or someone else knowledgeable about gear, before buying used or new.

Just remember, you don't HAVE to have everything right away. Rentals aren't that expensive.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

BC & Regs - $777
http://www.divegearexpress.com/dgx-custom-dive-rite-bcd-and-streamlined-rg3-reg-package

Mask & fins (same site, mask $20 fins $89)
$110

Computer
$249

https://www.divegearexpress.com/dg03


Don't buy tanks, but consider either renting or buying a previously pee'd in exposure suit or buy your own.

The rig above would be outstanding for a beginner and not far off of what I dive with today, some 10+years into it. If I would have skipped my first set of gear and bought this I would have saved $2k.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, here's the other part of the equation.

Diving is expensive, dive shops do sustain partly on gear sales in addition to classes and air fills. If you go through a shop give them your concerns (expense & budget) and respectfully explain that you have to find a way to get into the sport and have enough left to buy air, classes & charters through them. Show them the options above, ask for their opinion and suggestions/comparision with the gear they sell then make a choice.

Do note that they will likely only service brands they sell, and warranty is with whomever sold you the gear (I've never had a warranty claim other than on a computer I flooded).

If they tell you that buying gray market will kill you, politely leave as soon as possible.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the idea of supporting your lical dive shops, and I do try to payronize them ... but I also like ScubaToys.com they've never done me wrong and went above and beyond a couple of times. I still mail my reg sets to them for annual service.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't buy anything but fins mask and snorkel. Go get certified all shops will supply all the gear you need to get certified. That way you will know for sure that you want to dive or not. When certified make the decision on how to acquire the gear. Most shops will discount the gear after certification. DIVE PROS has a Pool on sight to try any gear you want even before you get mask fins and snorkel.


----------



## Reku (Nov 1, 2015)

Be careful it's a slippery slope. I just dropped 4k on a drysuit so I could dive year round without issue.


----------

